# Hot Enough For Ya day?



## Ruthanne (Jul 23, 2016)

Did you know July 23 is Hot Enough For Ya Day? Well, it is.  Hot Enough For Ya Day is observed annually on July 23. "When it's just too hot to think of anything intelligent to say about the weather (or anything else for that matter), on July 23 you can quip, 'Is it hot enough for ya yet?'"

I am having a glass of good cheer to celebrate with the AC on of course.  How are you celebrating this day?:cheers1:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 23, 2016)

Got some pizza for y'all!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 23, 2016)

That pizza looks great,Ruthanne. I didn't know about the 32rd, I have been saying is it hot enough for the past several weeks! I spent the day at Kohl's shopping till I dropped. I had a 30% off coupon and it was nice and cool in the store. I didn't find anything I wanted but it was fun looking. I really don't do it that often. I came home and put out some salads and chicken I had made the day before for hubby and son, took a shower, sat in my recliner, fell asleep, and here I am now at 11;15 PM typing away. What an exciting life I lead.lol


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 24, 2016)

People in Scotland will say that on the rare occasions that it hits 80F.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 24, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> That pizza looks great,Ruthanne. I didn't know about the 32rd, I have been saying is it hot enough for the past several weeks! I spent the day at Kohl's shopping till I dropped. I had a 30% off coupon and it was nice and cool in the store. I didn't find anything I wanted but it was fun looking. I really don't do it that often. I came home and put out some salads and chicken I had made the day before for hubby and son, took a shower, sat in my recliner, fell asleep, and here I am now at 11;15 PM typing away. What an exciting life I lead.lol


layful:



Ameriscot said:


> People in Scotland will say that on the rare occasions that it hits 80F.


nthego:


----------

